# Rear Brake Disc Jammed on



## CillianMcCar (Sep 28, 2014)

I am replacing the rear brake discs of a 2004 X-Trail

Some of the bolts on the caliper bracket needed heating to remove - but now the disc is absolutely stuck

I have tried hitting it for hours in various places (as per youtube) and also tried using two bolts through the caliper braket bolts to push it out - with no luck at all

Going mad here so any advise would be gratefully received

Cheers

C


----------



## CillianMcCar (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,

I have the esm and it doesnt seem to offer any help on this one

C


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it possible you have your hand brake on? Maybe you need to back off the emergency brake pads? Normally light tapping around it and you should be able to yank it off. Good luck.


----------



## CillianMcCar (Sep 28, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Is it possible you have your hand brake on? Maybe you need to back off the emergency brake pads? Normally light tapping around it and you should be able to yank it off. Good luck.


4 hours on am on this and its that easy!

:jawdrop:

BTW - I found out about the auto lock feature of the car today = so the aa are on the way cause i left my keys on the drivers seat.....

Cheers!

C


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

NO. That's awful. You don't have a second set or a valet key to open the door?
Glad you got the rotor off. Found this on youtube that is applicable in really stuck situations 
how to remove stuck rotors - Bing Videos

On the brighter side you will soon have good brakes again!


----------

